
PostgreSQL Setting up Streaming Replication walk thru - LoriP
https://www.percona.com/blog/2018/09/07/setting-up-streaming-replication-postgresql/
======
thanatos_dem
Weird that they decided to use the controversial master/slave terminology when
the Postgres community at large has been calling it master/standby since at
least 2010 [1].

I don’t have strong opinions on the issue, but it’s a curious choice to go
with terminology not only controversial, but non-standard for the product.

[1] [https://www.postgresql.org/message-
id/4BFE7213.80603@enterpr...](https://www.postgresql.org/message-
id/4BFE7213.80603@enterprisedb.com)

~~~
um_ya
Master slave has been a term in computer science forever. I don't see what the
problem is.

~~~
anateus
When those words first became common the people for whom they are painful were
not as plentiful in the field. The painful meaning of those words far predates
the existence of computers.

The lack of foresight of the coiners is not an excuse for current callousness.

